# Early Induction due to Gestational Diabetes/Big Baby - Anyone?



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes just after 28 weeks and after following the strict diet my levels were still not coming down so I am currently on insulin twice a day. I am back at clinic tomorrow and suspect insulin will be upped again as my levels are still high.

At my last growth scan (I was 30+4) my baby was estimated to weigh 5lb 9oz already and the abdominal circumference was above 97th centile. The obstetrician said 'umm we have a very big baby here' and seemed concerned, he was nice but not all the chatty so didn't talk much. I am due to be scanned again in a weeks time when I will be 32+4 to see how the growth is going but I am feeling pretty scared about what to expect, especially as my bs levels are not under control yet.

The consultant did say that they do not let gd ladies go to term when big babies are suspected but I have no idea at this point when they are thinking, does it depend on how things go?

I wondered if anyone has been induced earlier than 38 weeks due to GD or a big baby??? I was induced with my son at 36+4 due to pre-eclampsia and he was a healthy 6lb 8oz.

Part of the reason I am asking is because I have a trapped sciatic nerve and achy pelvis that makes it very difficult for me to stand or walk for more than 10-15 mins and of course carrying this weight is making it much harder. I'm not sure how this will impact the labour either but I would rather avoid a c-section as I am overweight I hear there are more risks??? Plus I hear doctors try to avoid c-sections with overweight ladies???

Turned into a long one sorry, just wondered if anyone had any advice or experience etc?
Thank you xxxx


----------



## goddess35b

Hi,

I have GD and I'm on insulin 4 times a day and big doses to try and get my levels down. At my last two growth scans baby has been exactly on 50th centile so just right but i have been told that they will induce me at 38 weeks as there is a slightly higher risk of stillbirth with GD. I'm not sure but think they may induce earlier if your levels are not well controlled or baby is growing too big but best thing is to ask next time you go to the hospital. Good luck!


----------



## angelstardust

I was an elective section at 37 weeks due to GD. Wasn't a candidate for induction as I had an em c section due to an abruption with DS2, not to mention my history of pre-eclampsia, eclampsia, HELLP etc. 

Amber was off the scale on her last scan (she had been along the 75th up till then) and we were expecting a whopper. She was all of 6lb15oz.... 

As for being overweight, my BMI was 33. The section was great this time, walking the next day (Amber was taken to NICU due to low blood sugar common with GD babies), driving and into my pre-pregnancy jeans 2 weeks later. 

I'd still have preferred an induction, but we went for what was safer for me.


----------



## dippy dee

Hi hun i had gd and went into pre term labour and had ds at 35 weeks, he was 8lb1oz but then again i wasn't stable on insulin at all and was always getting 12's etc on the blood sugar tests i had to do.
I hope your sugars get under control, i'm here if ever you want to chat xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i havent got GD but a big baby! he was 5lb6oz at 32weeks and 7lb2oz at 36 weeks. Being induced next week a week early. =] good luck hun x


----------



## dom85

I'm being induced at 38 weeks because GD, my consultant doesn;t let anyone with GD go past 38 weeks. I've been pretty well controlled on insulin, although I did find it difficult between 29-32 weeks, hormones must have been going crazy.

My baby was _just_ ok size wise at my last scan. I think they try and get you to 38 weeks but I was told 36 weeks might be the time they get him out if I was uncontrolled or he was really big. I'm hoping to be induced but I'm seeing the aneathatist (sp?) on Thursday just in case I have to have a c section, but I'm hoping it wont come to that


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

i havnt got gd
but I have a growth scan next week due to babys tummy being on the 97th percentile and me having polyhydromesis.

I am already booked for an early induction at 38 weeks due to spd. and apparently they may now move this forward


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say a huge 'delayed' thank you for all your replies :hugs: unfortunately since I posted I have been in and out of hospital for various reasons, GD not under control and showing signs of pre-eclampsia so seen every 48 hours! 

My scan last week showed babies est weight is 7lb 2oz at 32+4!!! My consultant seemed shocked and concerned but he is quite arrogant and unappoachable so I left without any answers to my q's :cry: he mentioned a higher rate of stillbirth between now and labour and also higher risk of bith injuries, he wasn't very tactful so have spent alot of time in tears since. Am feeling a bit stronger and more ready to ask some questions this wed, not having another scan till the following week but having an ecg this week, I just have no clue on the plan i.e latest they let GD ladies go before inducing, induction v's c-section etc etc

I am also really keen to talk to a feeding advisor as due to my son having severe allergies and anaphylaxis his consultant has advised against any top ups of formula being given to our new baby to try and protect her as much as we can (early introduction can trigger the allergic process), when I mention 'allergies' I sort of get fobbed off, I realise that babies health is the most important thing but we have almost lost our son a few times due to his reactions and if I can do anything to avoid or make it less severe this time around then I really want to try. I have heard you can express milk before baby is born and freeze it for top ups but surely I need a plan and some dates to do this.......
Confused :wacko:

Thanks again and sorry it's so late xxxxx


----------



## cupcake

i was induced for GD but only at 40+3 they let me go to 40 weeks and they said that if u dont go into labour right then thats it. baby was a great weight not big at all. 3 kilos 200


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

im being induced early due to spd and big baby, according to consultant between 36 weeks and no later than 38 weeks
i dunno about gd and big baby


----------



## angelstardust

You can try expressing before you give birth but you won't get very much, a few drops of colostrum is about all you get. 

Do you know if your hospital are part of the milk bank? Donated breast milk that has came from screened mothers and then pasteurised. If they are, then you can request to use donor milk to top up if needed (hopefully you won't need it). And if your ok with that you could think about if you know any open minded lactating women who would be willing to donate some of their expressed milk until you can manage to build up a supply after baby is here. Not all people will agree with that idea so I'm prepared for eurgh reactions :blush: It keeps in the freezer for upto 6 months. Also, top ups are only given if you consent.

With regards to expressing, do not use a double pump while pregnant, there is some evidence that it can cause foetal distress but single pumping (one breast only) is perfectly safe. 

Is there a nice midwife who can talk to you about things? Do you have a GD liaison midwife? You may have the contact number in your bloods book. 

I can't beleive they left you upset without any answers, that really makes me so angry!


----------



## amandas

I've got GD too - controlled by diet. I had a scan today and was told the baby weighs 6lb 13, and the waist was spot on average (I'm 37+3). The consultant told me that he won't let me go over 40 weeks. He said that if the baby was looking big they would probably induce at 38 weeks. I think all hospitals seem to have different policies?!?!


----------



## babezone

hey i had GD with archie and was told to be expecting 9lber at least after my scans. they induced me at 38wks which was the most horrific labour ever . not a moment i choose to remember to be honest and baby was only 6lb.10oz man i cuda swung for them after the hell i had been thru to get him out xxx


----------



## elainegee

i don't have GD but i am having a big baby, and along with other reasons i am getting a c section at 38w and 5 days. A scan at 35w and 5 days my baby was estimated to weigh 8lb 1oz. It was agreed i could have a c section at my 33 week appointment. I am overweight but nothing has been said to me with regards to my weight and the c section, only about the spinal or epidural and how it will be more difficult to do it. I had an emergency c section last time around for failure to progress and had to be put asleep as the epidural and spinal failed to top up.

I was chatting to a doctor in my work who has diabetes and she was offered a section from 37 weeks but declined because of the slight slight risk the lungs might no be mature. So she had all 3 of her baby's by c section at 38w and a couple of days.

I would imagine they would see how big baby seems to get and make a decision from there hun x


----------

